# best kayak photos of the year



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

some awesome shots.looks like the yanks are showing us aussies a thing or two

http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=7797


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Geez, you're not wrong there Couta :shock: :shock: Did you end up getting the pics of the Marlin jumping off Gold Coast :?: That would show the yanks up :shock:

Cuda.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

unfortunately,not.in all the excitement dan dropped the video camera,so it got wet,so it didnt come out...pretty bummer


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Some great pics true- but a big fish don't necessarily make a great photo.There's heaps of guys here on this site taking brilliant pics, dont need to be an american for that.

And no- I ain't nothing against them there yankees. 

Chris


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

I wonder how many Yanks actually paddle out to fish and how many catch a ride ,seems like a lot of the big fish pictures have big boats close by not that thats a problem Im just REALLY jealous Cheers Gary


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

lets get them!!!!!.....


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

They are great moments on big fish Couta, but nothing you fellas dont do. Go get em 07 akff style :!: :!: :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hagar
Most of the pictures with dorado, yellow fin tuna and rooster fish were taken in Baja California, Mexico. Some were caught from shore-launched kayaks and some were on panga-supported trips. The pangas tow the yaks out, keep them supplied with bait and store their caught fish. Most of the larger fish (YFT, sailfish, marlin) are caught by the yakkers slow trolling baits. 
Almost all of the local (San Diego) pics were of fish caught by shore-launched kayaks. Most local yak fishos think that hooking a fish from a boat and then jumping into a yak is cheating. Most ocean kayak fishing in San Diego is done the old-fashioned way; paddle out through the surf and troll live bait. A growing trend in kayak fishing here, is the use of motherships. A large sport fishing boat will carry up to 25 yaks to prime fishing grounds that are too distant to paddle to. These mothership trips have made it possible for kayak fishermen to fish the offshore islands and the Baja California coast. The mothership will anchor up and then launch the kayaks. The kayaks are free to range as far as they please; as long as they can get back to the mothership by nightfall. The mothership will send the skiff around to deliver bait to the yaks and bring back their catch. Generally, the yakkers will come back to the mothership for lunch and then venture out for the rest of the afternoon. This is the best of both worlds. The mothership can get you to the islands that are too far offshore to reach and the yaks can get into the kelp beds and near the surfline where the boats can't go. I plan on going on several of these trips this year; one to the Sea of Cortez and a couple to San Clemente Island. I've gone through the surf enough times and I don't feel the need to get wet every time just to catch fish. I'll take a ride on a boat every now and then


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I think the mothership idea would be great. Fish all day in normally inaccessable areas and a warm, dry night with food and drink. Yeah, I could handle that. Having a kayak doesn't mean we always have to paddle the full trip. I'm hoping to chase a Barra at Lake Awonga soon. I'm planning to go when a mate is taking his boat, or I take mine. Because the Lake is so big I'll be towing the yak to where I want to start fishing. It will just save more time for the fishing. Unless I can find another launching spot away from the camp grounds. I'll also be trolling between the two ramps, we've caught some big Barra in this area and that's only a short paddle.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> fishtales said:
> 
> 
> > And no- I ain't nothing against them there yankees.
> ...


GET 'EM!
<Opens "Look like an Aussie" kit>

























'Right,

Z


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be doing the "mothership" thing in February with a trip across to the Abrolhos Islands off Geraldton on the Islands supply boat Island Leader. This boat can handle about 5 or so dinghies which are lifted onto the deck area and then launched each day to fish around the islands. Sure beats pedalling 60 kilometres from the mainland :shock: . The boat anchors in the lee of an island and you can fish in close for species such as Baldchin Groper & Coral Trout etc, or head out wider for Dhufish etc. Should be some Spanish Mackeral and Pinkies around too hopefully  The Hobie should be perfect for getting to spots in the shallows - can't wait to get over there  - should make up big time for the lack of fish since I got my yak in October  
You can expect a full on trip report for this trip folks


----------

